# clown music



## streetracer (Nov 4, 2004)

[)]i need super scary clown music for my haunted house but i need it from limewire if u have some email me or post here thanks[)]


----------



## Demonic Dante (Feb 5, 2005)

i dont have any but you should search for killer clowns from outer space


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

We used somthing called "Big Top Polka" or words to that effect. You'll recognize it after about three bars, you can't mistake it.


----------



## fleshrot79 (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't have any from limewire...but there is some good clown music I do have from Hedstorm Productions called Midnight Circus. This entire cd is creepy. Just go to gore-galore.com and search under Halloween music.


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

I am needing this too, I searched at gore-galore.com but would like to have something more traditional. Anyone know where I can go to get free download of circus music?


----------



## the spooky kid (Aug 6, 2004)

i have 1 song of the classic carnival music na na nana na na naaaa naaaa sort of thing if someone wants it then email me @ [email protected]


----------



## mr_maniacal (Mar 6, 2005)

Try to locate Danny Elfman's Face like a Frog from his Music For a Darkened Theater cd. It's really not carnival music, but it can really be used in place of it. It's strange and creepy. Also just search Danny Elfman. From the same CD find Pee Wee's Big Adventure clips. That's crazy stuff too that I would use. Everything he does is either really dark or really twisted and there is allot of it. He basically scored all of Burton's films and tons of other movies.

Mr. Maniacal


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

I stumbled on these guys:

http://www.beatscience.com/

Their music is on ITunes, so you could download only one or two songs if that suited better. While I wouldn't classify them as 'scary', they have just enough of an untraditional sound to them they might work in a haunt.


----------

